# Baby oil to clean tails?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I have a whole bottle of baby oil and haven't found a use for it, I remember reading somewhere someone used it for their rats to clean their tails, would it be safe to use to clean their tails? 

I know there are other options like coconut oils, olive oil, and using a tooth brush. I just want a use for the baby oil.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Not sure about using it on the rats, but it can be used to remove makeup, a few drops in a bath to soften skin, rub on feet and put on socks to soften callouses.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried it on their tails, it didn't really clean them, I asked my vet if it would be harmful and they said no, all this one is was mineral oil and a fragrance that wasn't strong at all. It was almost the same scent as a baby wipe. Plus I wiped it off after.


----------

